# Clef usb-live ubuntu



## paulfichtre (30 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour !

Je chercher un moyen d'installer avec une application un iso d'ubuntu sur une clef usb, pour faire un usb live et démarrer le macbook sous ubuntu. Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?
J'ai vu qu'il existait des appli pour windows et linux, quid du mac ?

Merci !

pol


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2009)

http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=2763934#p2763934


----------



## paulfichtre (30 Septembre 2009)

Ca ne marche pas pour une clef usb ça malheureusement.
Et ce que je cherche à faire, c'est une appli mac permettant de créer une clef usb boot ubuntu, un peu comme usbuntu live creator


----------



## GillesF (30 Septembre 2009)

Si tu boot depuis le live CD et que tu utilise l'appli d'ubuntu?

Sinon je connais pas d'appli sous mac qui permettent ca et personnellement j'ai jamais réussi à boot depuis mon mac sur un clé usb...


----------



## Elesthor (2 Octobre 2009)

Tu prépare le boot depuis ton mac (via ligne de commande) en gravant l'img sur ta clef.



```
diskutil list
```


```
diskutil unmountDisk /dev/disk[x]
```
(pour démonter les partitions)

```
dd bs=8M if=image.img of=/dev/sd[x]
```
 (ou sd[x] le nom de ta clef dans diskutil)


----------

